

Startup logbook - using Clojure, Ruby/Rails, RabbitMQ - mindaugas
http://s-expressions.com/2009/01/28/startup-logbook-clojure-in-production-release-v01/

======
rcoder
We use JRuby on Rails for my main project at work, but I've been doing some
Clojure hacking in my personal time, and thinking about using it for some of
our asynchronous job-processing needs. Using JRuby + ActiveMQ + Clojure would
potentially let us cluster all our core infrastructure in the same JVM, while
still getting nice concurrency across all our available cores.

